# Hand painted Maltese glasses



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

I attended the Northcentral Maltese rescue picnic yesterday and would just like to say thank you to the very talented person that donated the hand painted Maltese glasses! We bid on two of the pilsner beer glasses that were in a basket along with two bottles of beer. Tonight while sitting on our porch we got to test them out and we love them! I do not know who painted them but I was told that someone from Spoiled Maltese donated them, I can tell you that they were a hit for the auction and made some much needed funds to help save even more dogs! :aktion033:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

How nice . Can you post a pic of them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Those would be from our very own Laura (LuvMyBoys)! Several of us are enjoying beverages from her work! 

Many thanks to her!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I love Laura's wine glasses and hope someday to be a proud owner


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I want some too!!!! :w00t:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I want some too!!!! :w00t:
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So come next year!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am also a proud owner of some of Laura's adorable painted wine glasses!

....just don't put them in the dish washer! Stan put mine in it and ruined it...but luckily for me, Laura saw my post about it on FB and send me more! Love her.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lucky you! they are so nice.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Maybe we can get lucky and win some at our SM Rescue Raffle?????


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Yay Laura!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I also won two of Laura's adorable creations at the Rescue Raffle at National's! Laura generously donated a number of her glasses and cups for AMAR!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I am also honored to have one of her wine glasses and I LOVE it. It's very special.


----------



## Abbey & Me (Jun 25, 2014)

Is there anywhere I could buy these glasses? I know my boyfriends mother would ADORE these!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I as well have always admired the glasses too!


----------

